# انا سيبتك ومشيت انت ليه بتبكى؟



## سرجيوُس (14 أكتوبر 2011)

انا سيتك ومشيت انت ليه بتبكى؟





واعد حزين؟؟؟



 
مهو معنى انى سيبتك ومشيت يعنى انا مش بحبك




والغريب والاغرب انى سبت حضنك الدافى وبدور على حاجات تانيه حضنه مش دافى زى حضنك




ولما حسيت بالبرودة والالم والوجع بعيد عنك




جريت عليك ورجعت تانى




والاغرب انى لقيتك فاتح ايدك
فاتح ايدك وبتقولى وحشتنى




انا وحشتك!!!!!!!!
اذاى وانا مش بحبك وسبتك وجريت وراء حاجات تانيه



وانت قولت الى بيغلط  ,ويخطىء بيصلبنى بخطاياه
يعنى انا اعد اصلب فيك طول حياتى وانت برضو فاتح ايدك وهتحضنى؟؟


ورغم ان المصلوب مصلوب الا انه لا يبالى بالامه ويحتضنى ايضا ما هذا الحب العجيب


ايه دا؟؟؟رد فعل غريب !!وحب اغرب 
انه حب يسوع فكل حب فالوجود نبعه حب يسوع



افبعد هذا الحضن يمكن ان افكر ان اجرى وراء العالم؟
يا يسوع........




 احضنى ولا تتركنى ابتعد عن هذا الحضن
فانت بكيت لكى تعيدنى وانا الان ابكى لانى عودت اليك معترف بافعالى



 

علشان كدة لو بعدت عن حضن يسوع قوم واذهب الى ابيك واحضنه  
واترمى على رجله وبوسه قول ليه اخطئت يا ابويا سامحنى




 

إن كانت خطاياكم كالقرمز تبيض كالثلج. إن كانت حمراء كالدودي تصير كالصوف
فقط قول يسوع سامحنى وارجع تانى




 

هل ستصلبه مرة اخرى؟
​


----------



## إسرافيل (14 أكتوبر 2011)

مجهود رائع


----------



## إسرافيل (14 أكتوبر 2011)

غفر لكـ


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (15 أكتوبر 2011)

حلوة اووووووووووووى


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أكتوبر 2011)

اسرافيل
بنت الانبا موسى
اسعدنى مروركم
الرب معكم


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*أكثر من رااااااااااااااااائع*
​


----------



## rana1981 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

كتيررررررررررررررر حلوة


----------



## rania79 (19 أكتوبر 2011)

رجعنى يارب لحضنك من تانى
ميرسى لك​


----------



## حبيبه الناصرى (19 أكتوبر 2011)

كم قد اية انت غفور الهى وكم انا رغم غلطاتى وذنوبى متسامح معى وبتحبنى لا اجد فى هذا الكون غيرك انت ياحنون شكرا لروعه الموضوع وتميزة الرب يعطيك كل بركة ونعمه​


----------



## AdmanTios (19 أكتوبر 2011)

لكم أتمني حقاً أن أرتمي تحت قدمي سيدي
أقُبلها و أمسحها بدموع عيني من أجل من أحبني
و أتي من أجلي و بذل دمُه الطاهر علي عود الصليب
أنا الخاطئ


----------



## النهيسى (19 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراا
  جميل جدا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 أكتوبر 2011)

شوفت الحربا          إلى طعنت جمبك
 شوفت المسمار     إلى كان فى يدك
 شوفتك يا ربى      و إنت تبكى
 متبكييشش خلاااص انا راجع

 بالفعل هى قصه حب عجيب و تجلت على الصليب..
اشكر حضرتك اخى سرجيوس يباركك الرب على هذا العمل الرائع و يعمل دائما بروحع المقدس من خلالك.​


----------



## سرجيوُس (6 نوفمبر 2011)

اسعدنى مروركم وتعليقاتكم
اتمنى ان يكون الموضوع نال اعجابكم


----------

